# Bill Dickenson Boat Ramp Channel To Bayou Grande



## bottomtime (Jun 20, 2008)

I've lauched from the Bill Dickenson as an alternative to Navy Point and how crowded it gets. The problem is I never seemed to be able to find the actual channel that leads to Bayou Grande, so I was constantly working to stay out of the shallows with my depth alarm going off. From what I can tell, it seems like the channel hugs oneside or the other of the seagrass (or whatever it is called). Does anyone know if this is true, or is it simply hit or miss?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Headed east, hug the north shoreline along the sawgrass all the way past the end of No Wake Zone...... You then need to continue straight towards the north shore untill you are lined up even with the set of docks to the east of the No wake sign.otherwise there is a sandbar that extends from the south shore almost all the way across. Do not just shoot for open water when you pass the end of the No Wake zone or you will cross over the sand bar. ( at low tide, it is about ankle deep ).Remember this path for the return trip..... Keep in mind the water is deepest along the docks.......... I cannot tell you just how many boats we have watched plow across the sand bar looking for deep water......Good luck


PS: There is no actual Channel.............


----------



## bottomtime (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the guidance. I will definitely keep this in mind next time. I wasn't sure if there was a channel as usually they put them in the middle, and this one seems to cross from side to side at times. I'll make sure to track it on the GPS to help with the return trip. Again, thanks....


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

This may help some,

Click to enlarge image


----------



## bottomtime (Jun 20, 2008)

jjam: That image helps a ton to visualize the directions...I didn't even think of pulling it up on google earth. Again, thanks!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

jjam said:


> This may help some,
> 
> Click to enlarge image
> 
> ...


 
Jimmy, can you add / extend the image so that it shows the next sandbar to the the right ( east )?? I found the Google earth view, but don't know to do the screenshot thing you posted...


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Dennis,

PrintScrn>Start>Paint>Paste>Save As>Desk Top or File of your preference.

Click image to enlarge









If I knew how to re-size larger we would be there.

Jimmy


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice!!!....thanks


----------

